# 2yo AQHA Appendix Filly



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Also, sorry she is not standing prefect in the profile shots, I was trying to handle the fussy filly, keep the pup from going to visit the neighbors, and coach my photographer all at the same time.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

If I need to get better profile shots, let me know and I will give it a whirl.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is OK.. not stellar. I love her nice low hocks but she is a bit camped under behind partly due to a too long gaskin and a high stifle. She is rump high and probably always will be, which will make her difficult to get her balanced and working off her hind quarters (essential for higher levels of dressage). She is a bit light in bone in front and she toes out slightly in front. She has nice large, roomy hocks (so the being camped under probably will not result in her developing curbs). From behind I like her hind legs a LOT. The are about perfect.. slightly toed out which is "straight" in horse conformation. The hind leg is actually a spiral and toed out slightly is necessary for the hind leg to work properly and drive the horse forward. 

Her back is a bit long and her coupling could be smoother.. wish her point of rump was further forward.. it would realy help her a lot. 

Her shoulder lays back well, but the angle at point of shoulder is a bit closed and the bone between the point of shoulder and the point of elbow is shallow which means she will likely have difficulty getting her knees up over a jump. A higher point of shoulder would be better for jumping. 

She has a nice set to her neck and a nicely shaped head. She is balanced over all which will make her easier to train. A bit more groceries would help her. Not a lot.. maybe 30-50 pounds underweight. She is nicely turned out and looks to be well cared for.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you so much. I agree totally that I wish I could slide the point of her hip forward to shorten her back a bit and give her a smoother tie in. I had always had something about her hind legs that bugged me, but could never pin point what it was until you explained the gaskin and stifle. 

I have never looked at a horse as a jumping prospect before so I had no idea about the shoulder. The insight is very helpful.

I have been looking at her every day since she was six months old and I know I am blinded both by loving her and by seeing her every day. I put this up so that I can get a more realistic view of her quality.

As for the groceries, I agree that I would like to see her a little more filled out, but she is in yet another growth spurt and I have yet to be able to keep the weight on one the way I like when they are doing that.


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

She's only two there should be a decent chance of her leveling out a bit more. Maybe not to actual level, but more so than she currently is.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with Elana. Nothing conformation-wise I feel I can really point out that hasn't already been... But anyway, I'll just throw some stuff out there.

her front pasterns look a bit off to me... I'm thinking they're a bit long. I like the depth of her hip/ back end and I like how straight her front legs are, and her back legs look perfect from the back angle. She has a nice shoulder and a deep girth, nice short canons with a shorter neck and a lovely head. She looks pretty balanced to me, although bum-high, but I think she'll get better as she ages. She may mature to still be a bit bum-high, but less so than now.

I'm no expert here, but I think she'd make a nice western pleasure horse, if you'd be interesting in adding that to the list of her activities.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

While I am not a fan of it, she may end up in the WP ring just for a bit to see how she does. I intend for us to try out a bit of everything. I want to have fun and I want to have the best chance of her getting points. My first goal after getting her into the show ring safely, is to get rid of those yellow papers.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Who knows- she may end up hating western pleasure and having a passion for jumping, and you may get what you want, lol. Good plan, it never hurts to at least try all the different disciplines, just to see what the horse's element is and what you enjoy too.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I do know that she loves to jump already. In the pasture, when running around playing, she will deliberately change the path she takes to go over a log instead of around it. I even had her turned loose in the arena one day and I had a small jump that had been set up for the dog (lol) she got to kicking her heals up and went over that thing 3 or 4 times with no pressure.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Frankly, I find that really cool that she actually loves to jump that much. I've never encountered a horse that had the passion to jump specifically, but I have met horses who have passions for certain things like barrels and cutting, so I say that if that's what she loves, you guys should definitely go for it.
Good luck with her, and I'd love to hear about how she progresses, so keep us updated (well, if you want, lol)!


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I absolutely will.  I have never had one that had the passion jumping either, it has been a lot of fun already watching her play. I can't even turn her loose in the my arena, which only has a 3ft top rail, because she has jumped out like popping over a cross rail. I have decided to step up my lessons in jumping so I can be ready for her. 

When she finishes this current growth spurt, I will try to get out there and get new pics before the _next_ one starts. lol


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^how is she bred and how tall is she now? She looks a little immature body-wise for a 2 YO appendix which is why I asked how tall she is. I like the length of her back, not too long and not to short...just right if you ask me. I disagree with the hock set though....it is actually set high and not low like someone else said.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

She is Zan Par Bar, Pines Zippo Bars and Two Eyed Jack topside and out of an own daughter of Zan Par Patriot who is out of an English TB mare. She was a summer baby and will only turn 2 in actuality next month. She measures 14.2 right now.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

MysterySparrow said:


> She is Zan Par Bar, Pines Zippo Bars and Two Eyed Jack topside and out of an own daughter of Zan Par Patriot who is out of an English TB mare. She was a summer baby and will only turn 2 in actuality next month. She measures 14.2 right now.


I thought she was on the smaller side. She's got a TON of western discipline lines in her pedigree; she's not going to be the hunt seat Appendix style with the big extended and sweepy movement. But there's no reason she can't do hunt seat on the local/open level.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Honestly, if she stays small, she is for sale. I want a dressage horse that happens to be a QH. There are plenty out there that are 16hh plus and still have the blood I want. Measuring from mid knee to cornet, she should get 16hh.

I worked for the breeder who owned her sire and I watched that horse pick up almost an inch of height in his 5yo year.


----------



## jmdnarri (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd say generally, overall, a nice all-around and sound looking horse that could do well at a little of everything. If you are looking for a hunter prospect, I agree that the long gaskin is the biggest issue, but personally I'd say for a jumper/eventer, her neck is low set, straight and small. Many people overlook the necessity of the horse's neck as a balancing tool where moor dynamic movement is needed.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Aside from the fact that she will grow up and get a show record before I put any more thought into the idea of breeding her, what should I look for in a stallion aside from being built uphill and throwing a strong hind quarter and hind legs if I were looking to produce a sporty horse?


----------



## jmdnarri (Nov 6, 2011)

I think besides what you have already mentioned, just a stallion that has a similar body type to her and is dynamic and athletic, look for a horse that uses his entire body, ears to tail, in his movement without being over-animated and losing stability.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

GotaDunQH said:


> I thought she was on the smaller side. She's got a TON of western discipline lines in her pedigree; she's not going to be the hunt seat Appendix style with the big extended and sweepy movement. But there's no reason she can't do hunt seat on the local/open level.


Have to agree with this. She is on smaller side the yearlings showing here are that size & taller. Can't see her making 16hh:-(. she is cute but to me has looks & breeding for WP.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Zans American Lady

Here is her actual pedigree. I agree that it is pretty heavy with western horses, but they are all dynamic horses as well as opposed to the overly specialized types we see a lot today. As long as she tops 15hh, I will be happy. I have only ever ridden smaller horses anyway. That is just further motivation for me to get off my butt and lose weight so I look good with her. 

At that height, I know I would get laughed out of any hunter ring, but my focus is going to be on dressage and I plan to do the jumping because she loves it. I am admittedly a chicken when it comes to jumping, so it is likely that I will never push her to her limits in height.

Unless the WP pleasure horses have changed A LOT since the last time I went to a show, she really only looks that type because she is in a growthy stage and is lanky.

Thanks to everyone for their input! I have been able to look at my horse much more objectively.


----------



## Horse Love Is The Best 12 (Jun 15, 2011)

She is still a baby, give it time


----------

